# Wie kann ich ein Bild positionieren (Wordpress)? Nur für Profis



## schmidtt1 (28. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Bild positionieren.
Ich habe das Bild bereits relativ zur Sidebar positioniert (arbeite mit Wordpress)
Nun möchte ich das Bild (Roter Pfeil) etwas weiter nach oben verschieben, so dass ein Teil des Bildes (Roter Pfeil) einen Teil des Header-Bildes überdeckt.

Hier der Link zum Testblog: http://tollerurlaub.bplaced.net/test/


----------



## mike-pretzlaw (1. Oktober 2012)

Rein mit CSS wird das evtl. nicht gehen. 
Einmal Firefox öffnen, UMSCHALT+F7 drücken und vor der Zeile @media print dies eingeben:

```
.xoxo {
    margin-top: -200px;
}

.xoxo img {
    z-index: 9999999;
}

.header * {
    z-index: 0;
}
```

Problem: Das Bild verschwindet hinter dem Header, statt es zu überdecken.


----------



## schmidtt1 (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das so hinbekomme, dass das Bild den Header überdeckt?


----------



## schmidtt1 (1. Oktober 2012)

mike-pretzlaw hat gesagt.:


> Rein mit CSS wird das evtl. nicht gehen.
> Einmal Firefox öffnen, UMSCHALT+F7 drücken und vor der Zeile @media print dies eingeben:
> 
> ```
> ...



Ok, habs jetzt angewendet. Alles was über die Sidebar hinausgeht, wird aber abgeschnitten.


----------



## schmidtt1 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey, ich habs fast geschafft.
"Der Pfeil" muss nur noch etwas weiter nach rechts.
Wie mache ich das?


----------



## mike-pretzlaw (2. Oktober 2012)

Probiere "padding-left" bei dem ".pfeil"
Schau es dir aber bitte auch in anderen Browsern an.


----------



## schmidtt1 (4. Oktober 2012)

Der Pfeil sitzt jetzt genau da, wohin ich ihn haben wollte.
Das Problem ist, dass das erst nach dem aktualisieren passiert.
Was mache ich falsch? Was muss ich machen?


----------



## schmidtt1 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ok, es passt jetzt. Wie kann ich das machen, dass der Pfeil nicht auf allen Seiten zusehen ist.
Zum Beispiel beim Impressum soll er nicht zu sehen sein.


----------

